# I think I am getting better:)



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 8, 2018)

So it would be nice to hear what you guys think? Promise to listen to all feedback!

Libraries used:

-Fransesca
-The New Hybrid 1
-Cinematic Strings
-Trailer Brass
-Trailer Strings
-Damage
-Hybrid Tools 3
-Albion1
-Jaeger
-Lacrimosa choir


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 8, 2018)

I don´t know mads, but this track is a bit chaotic to my ears. I am not sure where I should focus on..you introduce just for my personal taste too many ideas at the same time (also counterpoints), sometimes too many elements playing different things which confuses me. Also the colors get tiring because french horns are blasting most of the time on FF (thats not only tiring to the ears but to the players even more). My biggest thing here: Less could be more..take one of the ideas but stick to the idea more and explore it better and that my friend has something to do to learn to compose and repurpose a short idea and expand, therefore my recommendation: go and study more aspects of that things. I won´t comment on the threadtitle, but I think you should others decide if you are getting better, because that is very subjective feel. I think you learned some stuff in terms of production, but I think you should more focus on structure and composition.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 10, 2018)

Maybe you are right.. Can be only my self thinking its getting better


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 10, 2018)

Although I do agree with @AlexanderSchiborr in many areas, you are getting better. Can you do a piano reduction with just the melody you intended and a basic harmonic structure and post back?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 10, 2018)

Smikes77 said:


> Although I do agree with @AlexanderSchiborr in many areas, you are getting better. Can you do a piano reduction with just the melody you intended and a basic harmonic structure and post back?


Why?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 10, 2018)

Don´t get me wrong Mad, sure I think you improved I think from your 1st track you posted here, though don´t throw too many elements into one pot, take a bit more time with that and let your statement speak a clear language which means you should introduce one element after another.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Why?



Because it helps to separate out what`s important in the piece.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 10, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Why?



Not only that, it will and that is the most important thing *help you to have control over your writing*. _That writing here is not controlled_, and you have a lot of random stuff ongoing. Listen to Smikes. He knows better. Sketch out tracks with basic harmony and structure before going full.


----------



## DMDComposer (Aug 10, 2018)

I agree with that you should reduce this to just a piano score because you will really see what works and what doesn't work. 

Specifically your B part at 1:09 came out of no where. Not saying you didn't need a B theme or even at that point; but your B theme was so chaotic that it didn't feel connected or the same piece. And to justify on that point, when you come out of your B theme back to the A recap it felt so unnatural. (Not even your trailer break with the riser and voice thing, i mean just ideas from A to B, and B to A is unnatural) Try playing this on the piano.

I'm not sure where you started but I can guarantee with each new piece you write, and that you ask for feedback that you're getting better. Keep it up. ;D


----------



## jhughes (Aug 10, 2018)

My comments are based on your style and what you've posted in the past-I think 1:11 to 1:30 isn't coherent. Your tune doesn't need all of those sounds if you ask me. Dial it back and make it simpler.

Here is something I think you should mess with:

Take your note sequence which I personally think is nice because it's simple and easy to remember.
C-D-Eb-Ab-G

Play the EXACT same notes over a different chord. Let's say F minor, that was one of your second chords.

Mess around with playing the same notes but on different chords, pick a Bb major, Ab major, Eb major....listen to the effects of playing those notes over it. 

Do this one, play your sequence as you have it and then switch to G minor and then use the Notes G-A-Bb-Eb-D. Those are the same steps as your theme there but starting on a different note, aka a sequence.

Another idea:
Take two of your notes Ab to G. Put them in the background in various places, it's a minor 2nd interval. Drop min 2nds around in the background.

I could hear fragmenting your melody to build up to your climax, just use two of the notes Ab to G and move through harmonies/chords faster (instead of one chord change per measure, maybe two). Heck that could be your "B" section. Short but sweet.

This could be a nice catchy song but you have to get out the scissors


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 13, 2018)

ok.. not better after all..

Guess I will only make music for my self in the future too


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> ok.. not better after all..
> 
> Guess I will only make music for my self in the future too



No man..whats that, mann :D Just listen to the guys here and work on that. Thats good you share your tracks. You know it is not that we say: You suck. Believe me: I suck with things too, but the point is to listen and to adapt the things I get told in order to improve. That takes time. I once told you that: You are not becoming a great composer in such a short amount of time. Don´t you realize that? Really reboot your system regarding critic input.


----------



## robgb (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds great up until the tempo change. Then it seems to get a little out of whack. I think you're on the right track here, but the more "epic" portion needs to be rethought. I know it's popular today to throw a couple dozen instruments into a mix and create big and bold music, but truthfully, the reason the first half sounds better has a lot to do with its economy and clarity. As it goes, you have a good melody, so concentrate on highlighting that and don't let it get lost in the bombast and erratic tempo change.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 13, 2018)

robgb said:


> Sounds great up until the tempo change. Then it seems to get a little out of whack. I think you're on the right track here, but the more "epic" portion needs to be rethought. I know it's popular today to throw a couple dozen instruments into a mix and create big and bold music, but truthfully, the reason the first half sounds better has a lot to do with its economy and clarity. As it goes, you have a good melody, so concentrate on highlighting that and don't let it get lost in the bombast and erratic tempo change.



Completely agreed here, and that is because he doesn´t trade on things which he introduced before, it feels like a different song.
So @Mads Skønberg To maintain continuity you should think about what you did before and maintain certain gestures, motifs, ryhthms to take the listener on the next journey. Also when you break there: The internal clock of the listener still counts the 4 beat and you just fuck it, because you start too early with that part, you should at least make that transition more smooth by at least letting the old tempo count another 4 beat on the old tempo or make a 4 beat low impact to speed it up so that the listener can follow that.. And then you introduce the new tempo..too many new elements at the same time..take your time with that. THen at 1:30 again a tempo change..but again slowed down. Thats not good because you again fuck with the listeners expactations. You slow also down the suspension in your track by slowing down again. Imo just stick to that speed up part out or stick to the old tempo, but make it more gentle by introducing not so many things at the same time. There is no rush. That is no exciting it is confusing. So..simplify that things.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 13, 2018)

I would say that both composition and harmony rely on the same simple concept :

Too much surprise/chaos and the listener gets lost. Too much predictability/continuity and the listener gets bored.

We just have to find the right balance between the two.


----------



## jhughes (Aug 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> ok.. not better after all..
> 
> Guess I will only make music for my self in the future too


Duuuuuude, this isn't the right attitude. Look, I know when you work really hard at something and the flaws are pointed out it sucks to take in.
However, by running from the feedback you run from the thing that will make you better. Change your perspective to one of welcoming input; it's hard because of the investment, but if you do it enough your ability to take the feedback increases. Eventually it will be about the level of you laughing at yourself for tripping instead of something that ruins your day. I think you should play with changing it and see what happens. Nobody said to throw it away.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 13, 2018)

Mads, I agree with all of the helpful pointers regarding the composition, but as far as getting better goes, I think you're making fantastic strides. Compared to your early tracks, I hear improvement across the board. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 13, 2018)

I am forgetting about making the track any better. But thanx for the tips.

I tried a totally different genre instead. What do you think?


----------



## robgb (Aug 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> I am forgetting about making the track any better. But thanx for the tips.
> 
> I tried a totally different genre instead. What do you think?



I like this a lot.


----------



## jhughes (Aug 13, 2018)

I think I'm done wasting my time is what I think...


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 13, 2018)

jhughes said:


> My comments are based on your style and what you've posted in the past-I think 1:11 to 1:30 isn't coherent. Your tune doesn't need all of those sounds if you ask me. Dial it back and make it simpler.
> 
> Here is something I think you should mess with:
> 
> ...





jhughes said:


> I think I'm done wasting my time is what I think...



Just wanted to say you haven't wasted your time, that long post has some great recommendations for stuff that I can try the next time I feel stuck on a track. When you're giving feedback to someone, not only that person profits, many others that often stay silent will do too! Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 13, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Just wanted to say you haven't wasted your time, that long post has some great recommendations for stuff that I can try the next time I feel stuck on a track. When you're giving feedback to someone, not only that person profits, many others that often stay silent will do too! Thanks!



That is true, but I can understand that this can be also a bit frustrating for people to take time into listening to others members music and writing a longer thoughtful feedback and then getting reactions like from Mad (which he seems to do often). It is good that feedback is of benefit to others, so there I have to agree. Anyways now he posted another track and created a 2nd thread for that same track too. Thats where I start to loose focus. I could give him feedback for this new track or I can think: Hm, maybe I let him go with the feedback he got here already and it is up to himself what he makes out it.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Aug 13, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> That is true, but I can understand that this can be also a bit frustrating for people to take time into listening to others members music and writing a longer thoughtful feedback and then getting reactions like from Mad (which he seems to do often). It is good that feedback is of benefit to others, so there I have to agree. Anyways now he posted another track and created a 2nd thread for that same track too. Thats where I start to loose focus. I could give him feedback for this new track or I can think: Hm, maybe I let him go with the feedback he got here already and it is up to himself what he makes out it.



I think some of you misunderstood my last post yesterday

I am greatfull for the feedback and I will take it with me to my next track. But I feel I am "loosing" the track a bit if I can not work with it contiounisly. If I stop a couple of days then I feel I loose it and have to be finished. 

So thats why I dont make any changes now to "Chiamote Sunja".

Sorry if you felt wasting your time, you did not


----------



## ein fisch (Aug 14, 2018)

i agree with Alexander. Its a bit of a chaos. take some time to develop a main motif and getting it in the listeners head instead of changing the melody that much.


----------



## Fab (Aug 14, 2018)

I listened to your first few tracks posted and with this one also, I'd say you've got a good ear for catchy melodies.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 14, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> I think some of you misunderstood my last post yesterday
> 
> I am greatfull for the feedback and I will take it with me to my next track. But I feel I am "loosing" the track a bit if I can not work with it contiounisly. If I stop a couple of days then I feel I loose it and have to be finished.
> 
> ...



No its all good  just continue and work on that.


----------

